# Baumstamm-Problem - Wege zur Lösung im Trail



## Marc B (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

nachdem User gemorje vor fast 5 Jahren mal eine schöne Technik für hohe Baumstämme bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit gepostet hat und die MountainBIKE das 2013 mal in ihrer Serie drin hatte, hier ein Video, das die verschiedenen Techniken zeigt und erklärt:






Welche Technik wendet Ihr meistens an?

Super Sache 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## CrossX (3. Februar 2014)

Erde vor schüppen und drüber springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2014)

CrossX schrieb:


> Erde vor schüppen und drüber springen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Februar 2014)




----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2014)

Ah, es gibt verformbare Laufräder, welche sich dem Hindernis anpassen? 
Mein Beileid


----------



## CrossX (3. Februar 2014)

Ach, die Felge kann man wieder gerade ziehen. Die ist noch gut


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ah, es gibt verformbare Laufräder, welche sich dem Hindernis anpassen?


Gibt es. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...ls-laufraeder-mit-integrierter-blattfederung/


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gibt es.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...ls-laufraeder-mit-integrierter-blattfederung/


 Was es alles gibt!
Damit wär ich der Chef.....


----------



## hulster (5. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Super Sache
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


 
Finde ich auch. Endlich mal nen Weg sich Stück für Stück ranzuarbeiten. Und nicht immer nur "Üb mal Bunny Hop"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Endlich mal nen Weg sich Stück für Stück ranzuarbeiten. Und nicht immer nur "Üb mal Bunny Hop"


Genau!
Warum sollte man auf einem längeren Trail mehr Energie für den Baumstamm aufwenden, als nötig?
Und am Ende ist das noch eine (leichte) Bergaufstrecke?
Da sind gerade die am Anfang gezeigten Techniken hilfreich. Damit komme ich zumindest über einen mäßigen Baumstamm. Bunny Hop kann ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## pndrev (6. Februar 2014)

Vor allem ungefährlicher, als sich mit einem halbgaren Bunnyhop zu verschätzen und bspw das Hinterrad direkt vor den Stamm zu knallen.  Bergab mit ordentlich Schwung ist mir auch der Bunnyhop lieber (zumindest mein Ansatz davon), aber gerade bergauf habe ich dafür einfach nicht das Tempo drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## Ptech (7. Februar 2014)

Aber wehe, der rindenlose Stamm ist naß und liegt nicht 90 grad zur Fahrtrichtung! Dann rutscht das (Hinter-)Rad schnell wie auf einer Schiene den Stamm entlang! Und spätestens bei einer "Landung" mit 90 grad zur Fahrtrichtung wirds schwierig...!


----------



## absvrd (9. Februar 2014)

Fahrtechniktipps mit clickern sind doch sinnlos


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2014)

Ptech schrieb:


> Und spätestens bei einer "Landung" mit 90 grad zur Fahrtrichtung wirds schwierig...!


Slopestyle?


----------



## Ptech (9. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Slopestyle?



Der Abschluß ist dann halt wenig stylish...!


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2014)

Hier mal die kleine Standard-Variante bei langsamen Tempo (erstes Foto fehlt leider) - wichtige ist die dynamische Bewegung von hinten nach oben-vorne und das Timing natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


>


Jetzt weiß ich, was mein Problem ist:
Immer, wenn ich mir ein Stämmchen zurecht gelegt hatte, etwa 20 cm in den Weg hinein, war es am nächsten Tag wieder weg geräumt. Ich habe da schwer die Forstarbeiter in Verdacht, die sich nicht nachsagen lassen wollten, dass sie die Wege unaufgeräumt hinterließen.


----------



## pndrev (9. Februar 2014)

Mir wurde auch letzte Woche im Zuge der Forstarbeiten mein Lieblings Bunnyhop Übungsstamm weggeräumt. Sauerei.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2014)

Schönes Video. Habe es vor zwei Jahren schon gesehen und beherzigt. Mein jetziges Problem sieht anders aus. Der Baumstamm ist genauso verrottet aber so dick, dass das große Kettenblatt aufsetzt, falls ich versuche erst mit dem Vorderrad und dann mit dem Hinterrad drüber zu setzen. Wie geht man das am besten an?


----------



## scratch_a (9. Februar 2014)

Lösungen sind doch im Video des ersten Beitrags zu sehen? 
Letztendlich wird es auf üben, üben, üben hinauslaufen, bis man sich immer weiter steigert.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Ptech (10. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schönes Video. Habe es vor zwei Jahren schon gesehen und beherzigt. Mein jetziges Problem sieht anders aus. Der Baumstamm ist genauso verrottet aber so dick, dass das große Kettenblatt aufsetzt, falls ich versuche erst mit dem Vorderrad und dann mit dem Hinterrad drüber zu setzen. Wie geht man das am besten an?



Hm, irgendwann kommt der Punkt (bzw. die Höhe), wo man am Springen nicht mehr vorbeikommt. Dann geht überrollen oder drübersetzen nicht mehr! An diesem Punkt bin ich grad auch! Zum Springen fehlt aber hauptsächlich das Timing...da ist die Misserfolgsquote einfach zu hoch !
Also entweder üben,üben,üben oder auch mal absteigen und drüber heben! Zwar nicht wirklich befriedigend, aber letztlich bricht mir dabei auch kein Zacken aus der Krone!!


----------



## Tomak (10. Februar 2014)

Ich kann leider nur den "Schweinehopp", also mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig abheben. Dafür brauchts aber Speed, der nicht immer anliegt.
So wie ich das sehe, kommt man leider nicht um den sauberen Bunny Hopp herum. Zumindest die erste Phase aufs Hinterrad sollte klappen, dann kann man ja überrollen und das Vorderrad auf den Stamm  aufsetzten. Die Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne, mit gleichzeitigem Zug am Pedal, sollte dann klappen und die Überfahrung möglich sein. Also, wieder mal üben, üben.....oder absteigen !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2014)

@Ptech: Nimm dann doch einen Pappkarton oder sowas, damit die Sturzangst Dich nicht ablenkt 

Man sieht im folgenden Clip, dass man auch mal *zwei Versuche* braucht, bis es smooth ist. Nach einem langen Dreh ging es über einem Baumstamm bergauf:


----------



## sparkfan (10. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mein jetziges Problem sieht anders aus. Der Baumstamm ist genauso verrottet aber so dick, dass das große Kettenblatt aufsetzt, falls ich versuche erst mit dem Vorderrad und dann mit dem Hinterrad drüber zu setzen. Wie geht man das am besten an?


 
Ähnlich wie in einem der Videos erklärt. VR hochziehen, dann mit dem VR auf dem Baumstamm "knallen" und das HR heben. Voraussetzung ist eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindikeit und Gewichtsverlagerung zuerst nach hinten und dann nach vorne, sonst klappt es nicht. Zu schnell darf man auch nicht fahren, sonst hat man keine Zeit mehr zu reagieren. Da muss jeder selber rantasten.
Ich hab's mal in einem Fahrtechnikkurs gelernt und dann fleissig geübt. Vor langer Zeit habe ich per Zufall auch ein Werbevideo oder eine Fotoserie von einem Fahrtechnikkurs gefunden, in dem der Ablauf zu sehen war. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war's ein Kurs bei Lukas Stöckli in der Bike Arena Emmetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Ist der Herr mit der blauen Jacke aus dem letzten Video auch Fahrtechnik-Coach?


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie in einem der Videos erklärt. VR hochziehen, dann mit dem VR auf dem Baumstamm "knallen" und das HR heben. Voraussetzung ist eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindikeit und Gewichtsverlagerung zuerst nach hinten und dann nach vorne, sonst klappt es nicht. Zu schnell darf man auch nicht fahren, sonst hat man keine Zeit mehr zu reagieren. Da muss jeder selber rantasten. Ich hab's mal in einem Fahrtechnikkurs gelernt und dann fleissig geübt.



Hier ein Video dazu von User gemorje und seine Sequenz:








> *1. Anfahrt:*
> Man fährt in gemäßigtem Tempo an das Hindernis heran, verlagert das Gewicht nach hinten und zieht das Vorderrad genau so hoch, dass es auf dem Baumstamm aufsetzt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparkfan (10. Februar 2014)

Genau diesen Bewegungsablauf meinte ich


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Wobei man beim Üben dieser Sequenz sehr achtsam mit der HR-Felge umgehen sollte.


----------



## Ptech (10. Februar 2014)

Puhh, den "richtigen Baumstamm" im Video so zu überfahren ist schon ne Nummer !


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

V.a. mit CC-Bike und komplett ausgefahrener Sattelstütze


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub folgende Variante hatten wir noch nicht.
Anwendbar bei nicht DIN gerechten Baumstämmen  und/oder schlechter Anfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Cool! Seh ich auch zum ersten Mal sowas. Der Bewegungsablauf ist halt nicht so flüssig wie bei gemorjes Technik, aber durch das Rumhüpfen kann man sich mehr Zeit lassen.


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2014)

Trialer haben sowas drauf, sehr inspirierend  Und durch die verminderte Geschwindigkeit sinkt auch die Sturzgefahr - ein gutes Gleichgewicht ist aber Voraussetzung  Super Vorbilder sind da immer die Videos mit Chris Akrigg oder Mrco Hösel auf All Mountain Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## timtim (1. April 2014)

Hochhol.....
Das ist einer


----------



## CC. (1. April 2014)

Mmmh, durch ähnliche Aktionen hab ich mir das große Blatt ruiniert. Fährt jemand Bashguard deswegen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. April 2014)

wie im 1.Bild mit dem Pedal auf den Stamm treten und weiter kurbeln, gleichzeitig vom hinterrad hochhoppen und den oberkörper nach vorne oben über das Vorderad bringen. der Drehpunkt ist die Pedalachse auf dem Stamm, damit wird das kettenblatt durch die Kurbel geschützt über den Stamm geführt.
timing und Bewegungsablauf erforden etwas übung  bis es flüssig wird.
Vorteil: nix knallt gegen den Stamm und verbiegt, Tour kann ohne absteigen fortgesetzt werden


----------



## Ptech (2. April 2014)

Unglaublich...!!


----------



## timtim (3. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. April 2014)

ebent! bild 1 und wie beschrieben, sonst "wer sein rad liebt der schiebt" kann schön sein muß aber nicht


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2014)

super Technik!


----------



## erwin1.05b (4. April 2014)

Gut das ein LV so ein hohes Tretlager hat . Respekt...


----------



## timtim (5. April 2014)

Das Tretlager ist aus meiner Sicht eher niedrig , nix für den  ersthaften technischen Uphill . Etwas Abhilfe schaffen da die größeren Laufräder....


----------



## client (14. April 2014)

Für die, die nicht gesponsert werden:
Verschieden dicke Schaumstoffrollen beschaffen und darauf einfache weiße Tapete oder ähnliches fixieren. Wenn das Kettenblatt beim Überspringen keine Spuren mehr hinterläßt, dann kann man sich ans echte Holz wagen.
Mich hat beim Üben hauptsächlich die Sorge um die Materialfolgekosten blockiert.


----------



## pndrev (14. April 2014)

Schuhkarton ist mein Übungsgerät der Wahl. Höhe und Länge gut variierbar, mit zB einem Schlüssel innen drin merkt man's auch schon am Klang ob der Bunnyhop geklappt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2014)

Neuer How-To-Artikel dazu mit Jeff Lenosky: *http://reviews.mtbr.com/how-to-trials-ace-jeff-lenosky-shows-you-how-to-punch-trail-obstacles*


----------



## Tomak (29. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön  Baue mir jetzt ein handliches Hardtail auf um meine Technik zu verbessern. Komme einfach über gewisse Hürden nicht hinweg.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## hulster (30. Juni 2014)

Die letzte Variante habe ich letztens eher unabsichtilich ausprobiert. Mit etwas Grundspeed und Vorderrad nicht hoch genug bekommen. Der zufällig passende Speed hat für den Ablauf fast automatisch gesorgt.
Das Ganze hat sich recht materialschonend angefühlt. Das Timing sehe ich jetzt nicht so als Problem, da man zwar etwas Speed braucht aber nicht sooo viel. Eher das Vorderrad bewusst auf die richtige Höhe zu bekommen.


----------

